# Gull lake outing 7/10 or 7/17 anyone



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Just wondering if there is any interest for a fishing get together one of the two saturday's above in july.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'd be interested in tagging along with someone on the 17, but I have to run it by the warden first :sad:


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Maybe the warden will give you an early release ?
Sorry I didn't get to shake your hand saturday but I was nice to meet ya.
I bet your ears are ringing still from all the BS you had to listen to riding with Shametamer.
If he would have not screwed up the rendevous I could have got to shoot the breeze over breakfast, by the way how was that resturant ?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, I heard more stories about his numerous wives, jail time and what have you. The breakfast joint was good, 5.99 buffett went down pretty good. I'll work on that date and if I get a day furlong, I'll be up for an all day fish.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I MIGHT be able to get out on the 10th....if I get this danged Gazebo built...Never fished Gull, been wanting to try it..


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

where is gull lake?


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

gull lake..out grand rapids way....purported to have as many different species as any inland lake in michigan....Come up with firm date, we may make it.Wench on changeover from 2nd thru 19th....we might b North or Yooper, but will keep in mind should we b around...


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

shametamer said:


> gull lake..out grand rapids way....purported to have as many different species as any inland lake in michigan....Come up with firm date, we may make it.Wench on changeover from 2nd thru 19th....we might b North or Yooper, but will keep in mind should we b around...


Actually, more Battle Creek way. It's in Richland, not far north of 94, between Kalamazoo and BC, the homes on the lake are expensive as hell.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Yeah, Richland is correct. It's about 10-15 minutes north of 94. I work about 10 minutes from there myself.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

scratch us from the 17th..wench just informed me they want her for 'start up' that saturday...............


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Gull Lk is in northern Kalamazoo county, and part of the lake is in Barry County also. I have fished this lake for over 25 yrs, and it is a gem, but it is also a busy lake on weekends. I will be at LSC on the 10/11 of july but would be willing to tag along with someone on the 17th. The gills are just a week or two from spawning there, I could probably take my 22 fter, but it isn't really a panfishing boat. I will keep an eye on this and see where it goes, and when it goes. Anyone interested in a local to get ya around this lake, send me a pm, I'll clean out the box! :evil:


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey Spanky, a local would be great
A friend of mine says the launch is on the north side of the lake. Is there only one launch on this lake ? If so I remember I drove around the lake once a few years ago in march when I did an archery shoot at the autistic kids camp. A pretty big lake and quite a drive to the north end. Whats the best way to get to the launch from I-94 ?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

yes it is in richland, and I live about 10-12 minutes away. I would say the most direct way from 94 would be exit 85 north(35th street) past michigan ave to G ave. Go left and follow to the bottom of the hill. 4 way stop turn right and follow through richland, go straight thru the traffic light and follow to the lake. Road is brand new and nice. you will go thru a series of back and forth turns and past a party store on your left, after that turn, start slowing...the boat access is at the bottom of that lil hill on your right. It costs 6 bucks to launch/park, be sure to have the correct change, there is pay envelopes. They will ticket you if you forget. If you go ....get there before 7 am, I believe it opens at 6, and there is usually a line.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I have been thinking a bit about our outtings and I came up with this.... I have been to at least a dozen of these things, and have yet to have a bad time. I believe it may be my turn to host an event, so here is what I will do if enuff folks are interested.

I have had some offers for rides on their boats for the event and I will probably take the first one up on it, thanks for all the offers. I will offer my place for a cookout afterwards, instead of the launch/park. I only live 10 minutes away, and we don't have to behave too much at my place. I have 2 + acres to park rigs, or campers, a fire pit, a family who loves company, a 50,000 gal pool, and pretty decent access to I-94 (12 minutes away). I can run power out to any camper. I occasionally have a few folks over for fun and frolic :lol: and would be glad to have you folks come here to mingle, eat, drink and swim.

Now I know the date is up in the air right now, but I can only be here on the weekend of the 17th. I will be at LSC the weekend of the 10th. If there is any interest... please let me know. If you would rather not, I will get over it !  

Think about it and let me know... the park/launch gets very crowded on saturdays, the folks are lined up outside waiting to get in by 10 am.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

My lil suggestion kinda killed this thread, We don't have to come to my house. Just thought I'd offer if its on the 17th. I am looking forward to meeting a few of you folks.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Spanky said:


> My lil suggestion kinda killed this thread, We don't have to come to my house. Just thought I'd offer if its on the 17th. I am looking forward to meeting a few of you folks.


Nah I don't think you killed it....I like the idea, but can not do it on the 17th...work, work, work, But otherwise, I surely would...


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Well I'd be up to the 17th
Shametamer has been bugging me about fishing this lake & he can't be there on the 17th. All I can say is oh well. 
The 10th won't work for me, going to Lansing's Common Ground festival to see Johnny Winter for my birthday.
As far as you place & your hospitality for after fishing, I'd be up to a little barbque action & a couple of cold ones before heading home but can't do an all night deal. I have a couple new pups at home & can't stick my wife with all that responsibility.
Its quite a drive from my place & I'll probably have to leave my place by 3:30am or so to get to the launch by 6 or 6:30.

Any thing you want me to bring let me know.

Any body else ?


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ok guys....

Have never fished this lake before... but have always wanted to. If I could hitch a ride with someone that would be great.... or maybe.... Hey Dan... how would my big boat work on Gull Lake? As far as for trolling for anything... could use my trolling motor. If you feel my 18.5' Lund would work.... I would be more than happy to trailer it over. Maybe I could bring it over Friday evening and help put things together for the cookout afterward. Find a spot for me to crash on the floor somewheres and I will be happy. If my boats works out... I can take you and another rider.

Let's see where this one goes!! Sounds like a good time!!!

p.s. I bet I could get to the other end of Gull Lake pretty quick in my boat too!! hehehe!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Don, I have agreed to fish with brighteyes, cuz she asked me first, but your boat will work fine on gull.You can however crash here fri night and bring the boat too.(no puppies) :lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ok Dan...

That sounds like a plan. We will work things out that I will bring my boat over on Friday evening and we can go from there. I have contacted SalmonSlayer (Ben) and he is interested in going and could also be bringing his wife. He will find out and let me know for sure later.

If Ben does not go... I will have room for a couple of riders. 

I will keep an eye on this one and see how things develope.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Yeppers! Count me in too! I'll let ya know for sure on the wifey later this week but right now she looks like a Yes also. We'll be sticking around for the afterhours activities at Dans also, but probably will be heading home that night...gotta get the dog back from moms cuz they are leaving early sunday am. 

Dan what do you need us to bring as far as food/supplies for the cookout? 

Don - yeah we will fish with you...I have wax worm and spikes if they keep till then...plus I got a "secret weapon" bait that killed the gills in Canada!  What else can I bring ya? 

I'll keep an eye on this thread...


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Unfortunately.... I am not going to be able to make this one after all due to some personal conflicts that have arisen!

Sorry about that Dan... I will definitely make it over to the house one of these days soon!!!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Well....great! Hey Ben, If you and Kylee want to come over with your boat, I will give you Don's spot on the fold out couch friday night. Bye the way, Your boat will work fine on Gull too! Let me know.


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

I'd be interested in going out on Gull Lake on the 17th, haven't fished it in 14 years so I don't remember it at all. If anyone would have room for a rider I'm definately interested.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I have a 16 footer with room Moe & you can fish with me if you want.
I haven't heard from GVSKUSH to know if he's going to be there but even if he does there's still an extra seat.
I have never fished this lake either. Saw some guys ice fishing it a few years back & they were doing good on the south end.
I will try to be at the launch site no later than 6:30am or sooner if I can.

Wally


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

It's looking like the wife and I will have to miss this one! :sad: Unfortunately saturday is the only day I can get my softball team together to paint the ballfield fencing. We've been trying to get this done all year, and haven't gotten more than 5 people at one time. This saturday I got 12 of em showing up...it's about time too! Well it's hard to turn down free labor so I am snatching up the opportunity! at the expense of a fishing outing! :yikes: I MUST BE SICK...turning this down for work!  

Anyway, Dan I appreciate the offer of the couch, I really wanted to hang out at the spanksters palace for the afternoon! Hope ya all slay some wallhangers!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Ok just a couple days till sat, I am getting the burgers and brats, just need to know how many folks want to stop by after fishing, like 11-12 oclock, the lake gets pretty busy by noon, and the fishing is usually done by 11 also. Just post if you are comming, you are all invited, PM me for directions to my house, or the lake if you need them.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Well I know I started this thread but.......

I think I'm going to have to pass myself.  
We had a lot of interest but alot of people have backed out & my wife reminded me we are leaving for our annual week long UP camping trip in 2 weeks & I made a list of things to do before we leave :yikes: I'm overwelmed & i'll need the time to get ready as we tent camp  (tenting is great weather permitting) :help: 
But we go prepared for the worst.

Your offer of hospitality is second to none & thanks maybe another time as I still want to fish this lake, if not August is already busy for me too & maybe an ice fish outing this winter.

Wally


----------



## brighteyes (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm in looking forward to fishing Gull Lake it is one of the best lakes in this area. As long as captain spanking doesn't back out I plan on catching some gills on my ultra lite rod. Guess we won't get to know what SalmonSlayers secret weapon bait is should we try and guess?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Looks like it is just gonna be the 2 of us havin a a panfish adventure. I will Pm you with the directions if you still want to pick me up. I plan on picking up 50 crickets tomorrow night after work. Might have to have the rain gear with us sat morning!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Gulp!

:d


----------

